# Custom Fitting near Cardiff



## anji71 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi Folks, 

Which centre would you good folk suggest for a Iron custom fit. I'm trying out various shafts, irons etc. I'm tempted to try Mizuno or Callaway fitting days, but no idea how good these are.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 15, 2020)

As go the Cardiff golf club. The head pro Adam and assistant Chris are great guys and have full GC2 studio with a number of brands to try.


----------



## anji71 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks. I'll them a try. I only live down the road.


----------



## albie999 (Aug 17, 2020)

Would be interested to hear how you get on, I am thinking of looking at a driver fitting .... I don't trust the AG in Cardiff, also my local golf shop in Newport, use the SkyTrak software for their fittings, which seeing as I have that myself, I don't believe (without club data, strike location etc), it is accurate enough to do a fitting

@MendieGK - do you know if they charge for a fitting, and then remove the fee if you purchase the clubs from them?


----------



## IanM (Aug 17, 2020)

I was fitted for my irons at Cardiff a few years back.  They know their stuff.

Paul Thomas at Newport GC now has a full fitting studio too...also a good guy


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 17, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Would be interested to hear how you get on, I am thinking of looking at a driver fitting .... I don't trust the AG in Cardiff, also my local golf shop in Newport, use the SkyTrak software for their fittings, which seeing as I have that myself, I don't believe (without club data, strike location etc), it is accurate enough to do a fitting

@MendieGK - do you know if they charge for a fitting, and then remove the fee if you purchase the clubs from them?
		
Click to expand...

Call them


----------

